# Window height adjustment



## Phlukanad (Aug 26, 2016)

I know there has been a lot of posts about this but im hoping someone can clarify. My issue is a 1-2mm gap between top of window and the seal. It was more than this but i have managed to re-align the door so it seems to now line up properly.

Can I adjust the height using the torx screws which sit under the door? If so can this be done without taking off the door panel?


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Someone must be able to answer this question. I've seen it mentioned several times previously


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

There is some adjustment of the window regulator but are you sure it's not loose glass clamps

It is possible to adjust bits without taking the door card off but checking the glass clamps needs card off

Also if it only a few mm it probably is simplest to loosen clamps and lift glass slightly and reclamp than get into regulator adjustment.

If this is the original door and regulator as fitted from the factory then I'd try glass adjustment first.


----------



## St4n99 (Dec 19, 2017)

Have you tried the window reset ,al look for the thread but am sure it goes this. Key in , ignition on but do not start engine, open the doors , press both window switches down until windows are all the way down , then press window switches up until all the way up , once they are all the way up let switches go for a sec , then hold both switches up for 5 secs then let go ,switch ignition off , that should be it


----------



## St4n99 (Dec 19, 2017)

Al leave ye in the hands of wak , knows alot more than a can imagine lol


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Regulator adjustment:- 
http://www.wak-tt.com/pdfs/tt_adjusting_glass_regulator_subframe.pdf

Glass Clamps:-
http://www.wak-tt.com/pdfs/tt_glass_clamps.pdf



St4n99 said:


> Al leave ye in the hands of wak , knows alot more than a can imagine lol


Well actually I just learnt something new..... lol

We have been doing window reset slightly wrong.........  
*Its up First, release and up*
Then all the way down 
Then back up , release and up again.....

Taken from VAG ELSAWIN:-

Adapting the force-resistance characteristic
- Close door and switch on ignition.
- Raise door window up to limit stop.
- Release window lifter switch.
- Pull window lifter switch up once again and hold in this position for longer than 1 second.
- Now press window lifter switch to lower door window down to limit stop in one movement.
- Raise door window up to limit stop in one movement.
- Release window lifter switch.
- Pull window lifter switch up once again and hold in this position for longer than 1 second.
- This completes the adaption of the characteristic curve for the window lifter.
- Activate the automatic open/close function.


----------



## St4n99 (Dec 19, 2017)

Well actually I just learnt something new..... lol

We have been doing window reset slightly wrong.........  
*Its up First, release and up*
Then all the way down 
Then back up , release and up

Haha only human buddy , best part is the wrong way has actually worked on people's cars lol


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Yes it has but I wonder if mostly luck it enables the auto up down, 
but I think the proper way may be better for learning the glass resistance knowing the top first before doing the remaining cycle


----------



## Phlukanad (Aug 26, 2016)

Tx all much appreciated. I do have the loose glass issue too but i thought the fix wouldn't address the 1-2mm gap i have at the top. Think ill start with the wobbly glass fix and see how it goes. Will report back but unlikely to be until it warms up a notch.


----------



## Birdie91425 (Oct 31, 2017)

Reset my tt today. Thanks for the advice. What a great forum


----------

